# Excessive problem with eating "trash"



## Vanbpoun (Jul 16, 2014)

Good morning, I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. 

I wanted to see if anyone else has any problems with their pups eating trash and if they have overcame it. 
I'll start off with telling you about my issue:
Nona is 7 months old and we live in an apartment so we take her to the local dog park so she can run around off leash and play. However, this is her second time eating small pieces of tennis ball/paper and become ill. She stays relatively close to us and most of the time we can get it away from her before she ingests it (even when she puts the death clamp on it). 

About a month ago she threw up pieces of tennis ball and pooped a small piece as well. Yesterday, after the dog park, she threw up 8 times (few pieces of tennis ball, food, paper, mucous, and bile). We took her to the emergency vet after the 4 time. After a 2 hour/$500 visit we took her home and she seems to be feeling much better. 
(they took xrays and gave her fluids and medicine)

My question is have any of your pups with trash eating problems subsided from consuming it?
She loves playing around the dog park but I cannot afford a visit of this magnitude again. So it's either no dog park, get a muzzle so she cannot eat trash or find a way to teach her eating "trash" is bad for her.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

V's are curious dogs. Try taking her away from the dog park and to a forest or a field where all she can munch on are sticks and leaves.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

And add more focus to teaching 'Leave it' and 'Drop'. 

I still use those commands occasionally for random things and anytime she discovers a piece of chewing gum on the ground. :


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Good advice from jld. Just one thing to add. Remember dogs don't transfer information. If you teach "leave it" you need to do teach it inside, outside, with food laying on the ground, food dropping onto the ground, with just your dog, with other dogs around, etc... every scenario you may encounter.


----------

